# Elvis pics!



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Here ya some piccies of my new betta (urm...moms betta sorta haha)!

Here is his 2.5 gallon tank. I ended up getting a glass one,they were out of the plastic ones and I didnt like any of the so called aquarium kits. Fits perfectly on the sink....



























































































Thats it for today! Stupid batteries died already....LOL :lol:


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

Elvis has been spotted! 

have you thought about adding a background?


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

LOL yup! 

Yes I did. I just put the cardboard back there for now because he was going nuts flaring at his own reflection. Ill find something....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

you could always paint the cardboard a color. 

i just noticed in picture 1 that the edge of the tank sits slightly on the edge of the sink. be very careful with that. seeing that its only 2.5 gallons you may be alright, but a tank should really lay flat to ensure it wont leak or crack.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow, he's gorgeous!!!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks! Yeah I know onefish,it is just a bit on the edge,but i put a towel underneath to even it out so its not lopsided or anything. I will keep an eye on it though for sure!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

hes so pretty! I saw that tank, and got it today! along with a bunch of other stuff!


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

I am so incredibly jealous!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

LOL thanks everyone!


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, is that a candy thermometer that you have in his tank?


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Uh a what lol? Its a real one I promise....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What? Are we making candy or housing bettas? lol


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree with everyone else, that's one beautiful fish!!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Hmm dunno why this thread is in disease area haha! Can someone move it again?


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Sorry about that fishyinpa, I was sorting things out and accidently moved your thread to the wrong forum :-? Great pictures!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

haha its okay! thanks for moving it! Oh and thank you,elvis is a very happy fishy.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, it looks like a therm that you use to make candy with. I mean, i guess it wouldn't really matter... it would work the same and has a hook for over the edge. lol, just made me laugh


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Stupid me...I started reading this thread and saw "candy thermometer" and immediately thought of a thermometer made of candy! Made me think of gingerbread houses or something lol.

I can't remember if I posted on here already and I'm too lazy to check so I'm just going to say that is one beautiful fish  What an amazing find!!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Lol thanks kim. I think you did,but im too lazy to check too. Haha i had no clue what she was talking bout candy thermometer...alls good


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She was talking about a thermometer like you use when you're making peanut brittle or something. lol All this talk about candy is making me hungry.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I know, it's 11:03 pm here and I just ate a granola bar. In my defense I did just run 6 miles and I was pretty hungry...that's what's bad about running at night, you can't go to bed afterwards! Oh well, I'll just lurk around here


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Do you run outside or do you use a treadmill?


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

ooooh okay...well i never made candy so i dunno...haha...im eating a slice of cake


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol I should go downstairs and see what I can find in my pantry to eat. We've been without a car all week so the pantry's a little bare at the moment.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Aww that stinks...hope ya find something!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

lol, funny you should mention that! I just worked out for an hour and then ate some of this http://sugarsavvy.net/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/soy-dream.JPG tastes sooooo amazing, but I ate the chocolate brownie one, not the pecon one.. Vegans have yummy junk food, too!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've never seen that kind of icecream before. Looks good!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

yep! and its dairy free! Its heaven filled with a billion calories! lol!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Ooh, speaking of icecream, I've got some Bluebell strawberry icecream that I just bought today. I'll have to have some later.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

hmmmm...when did my elvis thread become an ice cream thread LOL btw...im at pizza hut with my mom YUM!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

mmmm Eat some for me! Veganchick started it by mentioning the soy icecream. lol Its all her fault! lol


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

LOL! My family just ate some pizza, too.... I had vegan pasta..... yuck... LOL! now its an Italian thread!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm eating some starburst fruit chews right now.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes pizza hut was yummy!! Hmm no food for me right now...cept some chocolate milk...lol..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How do we always end up talking about food? lol


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Hmmm...i dunno...guess we come here and we happen to be hungry lol!


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Ugh you guys just made me hungry! and we are making focacccia bread in class, but i can't eat it till thursday... :-(


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mmmm... focaccia bread sounds good. And homemade bread is REALLY good! lol


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Mmm it was yummy! but the sun dried tomatoes kinda burned. ooops! and it didnt taste as much like basil as i hoped, but all in all, pretty good


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

hmmm back to food again....well i have new elvis pics....lol


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol yep! Oooo i wanna see i wanna see!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Elvis is awesome!


----------

